# Bye Bye CNET Radio



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well CNET Radio is now gone, I was lucky enough to do an Interview with Desmond Crisis earlier in the day about my website dbstalk.com.

CNET Radio will not become the Online Tonight Channel airing nothing but Online Tonight 24 hours a day.

(Basiclly its becoming the Playboy Radio of the Tech Station)

Let's hope that they expand the programming beyond the Online Tonight show repeated all day long...

You can see the new "CNET Schedule" at http://www.xmradio.com/pdf/cnet_schedule.pdf


----------



## salogdbs (Feb 17, 2003)

You could still hear Rob Black's stock talk via web:
http://www.robblack.com for more info.


----------

